# Bubble Magus Curve 5 Cone Skimmer



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone know where i can get Bubble Magus Curve 5 Cone Skimmer locally?

Thanks


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have them in stock. St Thomas. PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You need to order from Reef Supplies or (petnsands I think, they are Canadian online retailer, not sure of correct name). The other way is to order from china but the shipping will cost you a bomb but ensure its 110v for Canadian use. What fishstreet and some of them have is for Asian country use 220v. You need to do research as to price and compare whats best for you.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

And you could order from Bean Bag Frags  they are Canadian and online as well  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Order from bean bag. Jerry is an awesome guy and local to boot. I once heard he is a nudist and frags nekkid!!


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess the only way to get it is via online. i was hopping to buy it locally. (within 1hr away from scarborough).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you buy it from bean bag I might be able to pick it up for you and being it back to Toronto. I need to see jerry before the BBQ anyways


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

I was told WiseGuyAquatics has it in stock.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

My cousin got one from NAFB, I picked up a curve 9 from there as well. Not sure eif they restocked though.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

+1 on bean bag.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

lloydj said:


> +1 on bean bag.


I can bring any bubble magus to BBQ. Anything I don't have in stock, I can bring in with a deposit so I know you are serious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you end up buying this skimmer?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I still have a few in stock.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have one.. Pump stopped working, and distributor replaced it. Couldn't be happier


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

mauricion69 said:


> I have one.. Just wanted to warn OP of the great quality and customer services that Bubble Magus has to offer. Pump crapped out after 7-8months


I have sent you a PM


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wanted to clear something up. I was under the impression that the Bubble Magus distributors werent doing their part to fix a warranty issue when in fact it was the retailer NAFB! 
I wanna thank Jerry from BeanBagFrags, who had nothing to do with this problem for helping get this resolved.
The distributors for Bubble Magus are sending a new pump out to replace the unit that died on me.
Thanks Jerry and Michael!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Retailers should always be able to get support from wherever they get their products from. 

The CDN distributor, IIRC, is AquaDigital in Ottawa. If NAFB is purchasing BM skimmers from the US, I can guarantee that AD will not help NAFB with warranty claims and they (NAFB) must go to whomever they bought them from in the US. It gets tricky from there w/o having to incur extra costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

wtac said:


> Retailers should always be able to get support from wherever they get their products from.


You would think that would be true. However, as a shop owner for 20 years, I have been put in the middle in a few situations because that didn't happen. Or didn't happen as smoothly as it should have. There have been "Canadian Distributors", in the past, that I purchased product from that sent me off to Singapore etc etc to get my own warranty parts because they didn't have them, or they couldn't honour warranty claims because of some excuse or another. There have also been a few times where a distributor would honour warranty but couldn't get the parts from Germany in a timely manner, sometimes taking as long 6 months.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You would think that would be true. However, as a shop owner for 20 years, I have been put in the middle in a few situations because that didn't happen. Or didn't happen as smoothly as it should have. There have been "Canadian Distributors", in the past, that I purchased product from that sent me off to Singapore etc etc to get my own warranty parts because they didn't have them, or they couldn't honour warranty claims because of some excuse or another. There have also been a few times where a distributor would honour warranty but couldn't get the parts from Germany in a timely manner, sometimes taking as long 6 months.


A bit off topic but still applicable.
Yup, been there done that with Aquadigital and my Skimz Skimmer...a known defect with the skimmer and the manufacturer told everyone to go through their distributors. Michael from AD tells me to contact Singapore, since in not so many words not his problem but theirs. Meanwhile, he was RC berating a user who had brought one in from fishstreet telling him that IF anything happened he as the official North American distributor (Aquadigital) would not honor any warranties. LMAO.

I've also had issues trying to get warranty work done in Canada for Ecotech and Tunze since I had bought the item from Bulkreefsupply supply. Fair enough, but they weren't even interested in helping me when I offered to pay for the repair work. Eventually Ecotech and Tunze assisted me but I had to ship back to the USA. So factor that in when deciding to shop over the boarder to save a few dollars.

In the end, the aftercare of my purchases dictate who gets my business.

Jm2c


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have never had a problem getting service or parts from my suppliers, maybe it has to do with stores relationship to supplier and how they have done business before. 

Glad I could help you in your situation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

fury165 said:


> &#8230;&#8230;...
> 
> In the end, the aftercare of my purchases dictate who gets my business.
> 
> Jm2c


Roger, I agree 100%.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 as well.

Bill: I can only imagine what you and other LFS have to deal with in terms of the volume vs dinky service companies like myself. 

For the "Authorized Canadian Distributor" of the higher end equipment that I prefer to use, well, if the resellers cannot get the support, why should we bother buying from them. We make little margin as it is on these high ticket items and the clients depend on us (resellers) for the support/aftercare. For them to "handcuff" us to get a timely and satisfactory resolution only tarnishes the brand and the reseller that recommends the product.

This industry in the Canadian market is in need of a good enema.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

fury165 said:


> A bit off topic but still applicable.
> Yup, been there done that with Aquadigital and my Skimz Skimmer...a known defect with the skimmer and the manufacturer told everyone to go through their distributors. Michael from AD tells me to contact Singapore, since in not so many words not his problem but theirs. Meanwhile, he was RC berating a user who had brought one in from fishstreet telling him that IF anything happened he as the official North American distributor (Aquadigital) would not honor any warranties. LMAO.
> 
> I've also had issues trying to get warranty work done in Canada for Ecotech and Tunze since I had bought the item from Bulkreefsupply supply. Fair enough, but they weren't even interested in helping me when I offered to pay for the repair work. Eventually Ecotech and Tunze assisted me but I had to ship back to the USA. So factor that in when deciding to shop over the boarder to save a few dollars.
> ...


Sometime we cannot blame the seller in Canada since the main distributor overseas do not adhere to the warranty. I was in Singapore and was in contact with SKIMZ (main distributor) in Singapore to buy aquabee pump prior my arrival for weeks. After my arrival, I went to pick up the pump at Aquarama show( they do want me to pick up from their office which is close to my home) but there was no pump. Promise to sent to me, took down my details and nothing happens. The behaviour give me the feeling they are not interested. On the other hand a LFS in Singapore, selling SKIMZ skimmers were more helpful, I did not have time to wait since I need 110v pump.


----------

